# Imac G4 Tournesol & graveur de disques



## Brand72 (9 Février 2022)

Hello tout le monde !
Je m'en remet (encore) à vous ce soir car j'ai eut le triste constat que le lecteur/graveur de mon G4 Tournesol (Flat Panel 17'') est visiblement HS 
Aucun CD/DVD détecté, et il me l'éjecte automatiquement au bout de 1 à 2 minutes. Je suppose la lentille, car je l'entends tourner à l'oreille.

Dans tous les cas, je vais devoir le ré-ouvrir, donc tant qu'à faire, autant prévoir un nouveau lecteur mais lequel conseillez-vous ?
J'ai parcouru les 33 pages du mythique et ancien sujet de 33 pages sur le G4 de macG, mais depuis les tendances ont peut-être évoluées ?...

J'ai actuellement un SONY DVD RW DW-U10A (supposément HS donc).
Dans un PowerMac G5 HS, j'ai possibilité de le troquer pour un SONY DW-U21A. Qu'en pensez-vous ? Ça se tente ou il vaut mieux que j'essaie de me trouver un Pioneer type DVR-106D ?

Merci par avance !


----------



## Franz59 (9 Février 2022)

Bonsoir
Perso, j'ai mis un Pioneer DVR 106 et ça fonctionne au poil (Tournesol 20p sous Leopard)


----------



## Brand72 (9 Février 2022)

Franz59 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Perso, j'ai mis un Pioneer DVR 106 et ça fonctionne au poil (Tournesol 20p sous Leopard)


Hello, merci pour ton retour ! Ça me conforte dans ce modèle alors, super 
Plus qu'à mettre la main dessus !


----------



## Invité (10 Février 2022)

J'ai un 118L en externe pour remplacer le 106 d'origine du boitier.
Ca marche bien avec tous mes PPC

des Pioneer à moins de 10€ ça se trouve vraiment facile, genre : https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/2079324510.htm


----------



## CBi (11 Février 2022)

Ça me fait plaisir de lire que le fil les 33 pages du mythique et ancien sujet de 33 pages sur le G4 de macG que j'avais lancé et alimenté en 2007 fasse toujours référence, 15 ans après !   Mes 2 iMacs G4 sont toujours opérationnels !


----------



## melaure (11 Février 2022)

Les Pioneer DVR105 à 108 sont impecs (faut quand même faire attention au firmware, il y a peut-être même des modèles plus récents ... je vois des articles sur des 109 et 110 ...

Je m'y replongerais le jour ou je retape mes deux iMacs G4 1.25 17


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2022)

Sur mon dernier Tournesol en date, j'avais utilisé un DVR 111 sans le moindre problème. Sinon, sur le premier, j'avais monté un DVR 108.


----------



## Brand72 (12 Février 2022)

Merci tout le monde pour vos retours !
Du coup, je me met à la recherche d'un Pioneer, modèle DVR108 à 111 !



Invité a dit:


> [...] des Pioneer à moins de 10€ ça se trouve vraiment facile, genre : https://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/2079324510.htm


J'ai contacté la personne de cette annonce, bien vu ! Merci 



CBi a dit:


> Ça me fait plaisir de lire que le fil les 33 pages du mythique et ancien sujet de 33 pages sur le G4 de macG que j'avais lancé et alimenté en 2007 fasse toujours référence, 15 ans après !   Mes 2 iMacs G4 sont toujours opérationnels !


Ah oui je te confirme que c'est une vraie mine d'or ! Je l'ai lu en large et en travers  Et ça fait d'autant plus plaisir d'échanger avec toi et de voir que 15 ans après, les machines sont toujours en état !



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sur mon dernier Tournesol en date, j'avais utilisé un DVR 111 sans le moindre problème. Sinon, sur le premier, j'avais monté un DVR 108.


Merci pour ton retour, c'est la tranche dans laquelle je vais chercher


----------

